# Global Stock Market System-www.GSMSireland.com Any experience using the service?



## Badger (26 Oct 2006)

Had a free demonstration of the service this company provides last night. The service basically consists of:

Computer programme package which, when connected to their site, gives information on all stocks, commodoties etc including price, sales, moving averages, etc.
They provide 20 "tips" per month
Theory goes that you follow one or two of these "tips" each month
Shares are held for approx 6 weeks, depending on circumstances
They claim 70% of "tips" work out and you should get a return on capital of approx 40% annualy.
Trade through flexco at charge of .35%. They provide the "tips".
Up front charge of approx 1800 and €1 per day for advisary service, tips, etc.
Thats just what I can rememeber from the top of my head from last night, feel free to correct me. Their website is [broken link removed]

My own opinions are 

Its not an investment service but a speculation service.
Both the up front and the daily charge seem high.
The 40% return seems ambitious
To run a mile from it
Despite my reservations, I think its fair to give it a chance by researching it a bit more.The guy who gave us the demo seemed genuine and claims he makes more out of using the package than from work.

Has anyone had any experience using the service? Any opinions?


----------



## Markjbloggs (26 Oct 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

Agree with your opinions, except to say that 40% is achievable using short hold times and low commissions 
 M


----------



## bacchus (27 Oct 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

If it was so easy, any dumb would be a millionaire....





> The guy who gave us the demo seemed genuine and claims he makes more out of using the package than from work.


 that's salesman's bull....he makes more money selling the package than using it for sure..





> Its not an investment service but a speculation service.
> Both the up front and the daily charge seem high.
> The 40% return seems ambitious
> To run a mile from it


 You are right...Nobody has ever achieved 40% (i guiess you meant per year|) constantly on the stock 
I thing W. Buffet did around 7% over a long period of time

How long would it take to just recover their charges...?
Run 1000miles from it


----------



## charttrader (27 Oct 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

Actually Buffett's returns were in excess of 30% per year over the last 30 or 40 years. George Soros' returns were also in excess of 30% p.a. Steve Cohen's hedge fund has averaged over 40% p.a. since inception in 1992. Ed Seykota earned over 250,000% over a 16 year period (1970's and 1980's) as well as earning over 60% p.a. in the 1990'2. 
There are many more who can boast of similar returns (mainly short term traders, Buffett being the exception).

7% per year is what you can generally expect from index investing.

However, I'd be very sceptical if the boys from GSMS are in the league of Soros, etc. Cheap website, overpriced package, most of the info offered is freely available on the web.  Preying on people's ignorance - don't fall for it.


----------



## Badger (27 Oct 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

Yeah, 40% annual. Ye have confirmed my spectisism. Thanks for yer thoughts.


----------



## charttrader (27 Oct 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

Just to clarify - I do believe 40% p.a. is a feasible target for well-informed traders and look for returns in excess of that myself.  

I don't see any evidence of trading expertise on the GSMS website, however. I do see a lot of BS.


----------



## runner (27 Oct 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

_OP_
_Despite my reservations, I think its fair to give it a chance by researching it a bit more.The guy who gave us the demo seemed genuine and claims he makes more out of using the package than from work_

_....._
_yea, cant understand why he is wasting time selling the product when he could earn more using it?_
_R_


----------



## bacchus (28 Oct 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



charttrader said:


> I do believe 40% p.a. is a feasible target for well-informed traders and look for returns in excess of that myself.


Are you saying you are getting 40% per annum return on your stock investement? Do you work on the floor?


----------



## charttrader (31 Oct 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

Don't want to distort this thread with personal details although no, i don't work on the floor.

My point is that if you have an edge (most don't, and I certainly see no evidence of same with the GSMS set-up), you can and should earn returns in the area of the aforementioned figures (assuming  your trading is short term in nature - getting such returns through 'buy and hold' would demand a very inefficient market as well as phenomenal stock-picking skills and is next to impossible).


----------



## Markjbloggs (31 Oct 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



charttrader said:


> Don't want to distort this thread with personal details although no, i don't work on the floor.
> 
> My point is that if you have an edge (most don't, and I certainly see no evidence of same with the GSMS set-up), you can and should earn returns in the area of the aforementioned figures (assuming your trading is short term in nature - getting such returns through 'buy and hold' would demand a very inefficient market as well as phenomenal stock-picking skills and is next to impossible).


 
Echo that, I am achieving a slightly higher return, using short term positions,

M


----------



## dunkamania (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



Markjbloggs said:


> Echo that, I am achieving a slightly higher return, using short term positions,                  M


over how long a time period?

given the high transaction costs of high volume trading,and that its already a negative sum gain,only a small percentage of participants could possibly record these gains.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



Markjbloggs said:


> Echo that, I am achieving a slightly higher return, using short term positions,


The chances of anybody beating the market long term are extremely slim.


----------



## Markjbloggs (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



ClubMan said:


> The chances of anybody beating the market long term are extremely slim.


 
Being doing it for 15 years. Of course, some years are better than others and you can also argue that market conditions during much of that time were anomalous (1996-2000), but still....


----------



## bacchus (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

without going into details,  what has been your returns over these 15 years?


----------



## darag (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

I'm curious too.  If you were putting 10k a year into it, 40% PA for 15 years would be worth about 4million now.  By way of contrast, investing in an index like the S&P 500, you'd only have 300k.  If you've really achieved this, it'd be a remarkable return.


----------



## dunkamania (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



darag said:


> I'm curious too. If you were putting 10k a year into it, 40% PA for 15 years would be worth about 4million now. By way of contrast, investing in an index like the S&P 500, you'd only have 300k. If you've really achieved this, it'd be a remarkable return.


 I think its closer to 5.4m,but if you had this kind of record then you would be up there with these guys

29% for 37 yrs. - George Soros 
21% for 40 yrs. - Warren Buffett 
29% for 18 yrs. - Eddie Lampert 
29% for 18 yrs. - Peter Lynch 
24% for 13 yrs. - Jim Cramer 
15% for 20 yrs. - Benjamin Graham


----------



## charttrader (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

Obviously only a minority will ever beat the market.  That goes without saying (zero sum game, etc).  I would argue that well-informed traders with a good technical awareness, a keen sense of risk, a good money management system and the ability to curtail their emotions will profit and do so handsomely. The fact that most retail traders are ignorant of market matters and lose money in the process does not mean trading is a 'mugs game', as contributors routinely trot out.

The point about transaction costs making active trading unfeasible doesn't hold water anymore. Trading US stocks is dirt cheap (a couple of firms are even offering commission-free trading, although for various reasons I would not recommend this route). Different story with Ireland obviously - fees here are obscene.

Maintaining those kind of returns gets more difficult as ones account grows. It's a lot easier to make 40% on a 50k account as opposed to a 50 million account. Incidentally, this is a point made by the aforementioned Peter Lynch, who insisted that the fund manager is at a disadvantage in many respects.  Anyway, until size becomes a burden, there's no reason not to aspire to such returns, IMHO.

(On an aside, I would query Jim Cramer's claim re. 24% over 13 years. These claims have never been backed up by an audit and most people in the trading world laugh at the notion that Mr. 'Booyah' is the market beater he pretends to be).


----------



## bacchus (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

You stated 


			
				charttrader said:
			
		

> Just to clarify - I do believe *40% p.a. is a feasible target* for well-informed traders and *look for returns in excess of that myself*.


 
and I asked 


			
				bacchus said:
			
		

> without going into details, *what have been your returns over these 15 years?*


 
With all respect, Charttrader, you seem to be talking you way out of the topic in your last post... (you are of course free not to answer.)

But AAM readers shall certainly not believe for a second that you have made 40% per annum over 15 years... Without questionning your knowledge and ability to capture market opportunities, my reading so far is that you may have made 40% at some stage over a carefully selected period of time.

Regarding short term positions, it is all about market timing and i actually find it very difficult if not impossible to do... you need to get some "info" before anybody else, and unless you have a presence on the floor, you get the info once it has been leaked and at the same time as the public Often too late..

Problem with short term position is void periods (money not invested). The return during that time is -inflation rate%... and these impacts dramatically the return per annum.


----------



## Markjbloggs (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

Bacchus,

read more carefully - I made the claim that I beat the market over 15 years, Charttrader made the 40% claim. Not sure who your diatribe is directed at, but I disagree with just about everything in your post. 

1. My return is difficult to measure over 15 years, as I have taken money out of my account (to buy a house!). It is of the order of 5000%.
2. Market timing is not that difficult. It is never perfect but better than random timing of investments.
3. I have no floor presence, nor do I have access to insider info.
4. Money not invested in the stock market at any time is in a money market account earning interest. It is parked there (hopefully) to avoid losses during periods of poor stock market performance,
5. Commissions are small fractions of a % if you look around, so the number of trades made is not a significant impact on return. (charttrader stated free trades are also available)
6. I made an initial investment of $13k - never put anything else in.
7. A large portion of my overall gain came in the internet years, but I never failed in 15 years to beat the S&P 500,the Dow 30 or the Nasdaq composite (whichever was highest) by less than 4%.
 M


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



charttrader said:


> My point is that if you have an edge (most don't


You're not referring to illegal insider trading by any chance?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



Markjbloggs said:


> 1. My return is difficult to measure over 15 years, as I have taken money out of my account (to buy a house!). It is of the order of 5000%.


5000% over 15 years is a _CAR _of 76% according to this calculator! Sorry but I for one do not believe that...


> 2. Market timing is not that difficult.


I don't believe that either. Do you have any objective scientific/statistical evidence to back up this claim?


> It is parked there (hopefully) to avoid losses during periods of poor stock market performance


So hope (or a wing and a prayer) is your guiding principal?


> 5. Commissions are small fractions of a % if you look around, so the number of trades made is not a significant impact on return. (charttrader stated free trades are also available)


What about taxes such as _SD _and _CGT_ which affect purchases and disposals respectively?


----------



## Sarsfield (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



charttrader said:


> These claims have never been backed up by an audit...


Which is why the current discussion is unlikely to end in agreement  

CAR of 76% is indeed quite impressive! That's 10K into 50 million in 15 years  5-and-a-bit more years to billionaire status! Shurely shome mishtake?


----------



## charttrader (1 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

Clubman
The 'edge' does not refer to insider trading. I have never had any insider info. When I am buying, someone else is selling. He believes he is right, I believe I am. In the long run, the guy with the edge wins out over the guy who is 'taking a punt'. I look for an edge by using technical analysis and solid money management parameters.

You are wrong with regards to markjbloggs CAR. The link you provided suggest a CAR of 29%, which is very doable indeed.

As for transaction costs, trading US markets does not attract SD. Everyone - trader or investor - has to pay CGT. Of course, many investors avoid taking a profit in order to postpone CGT, but it's always struck me as being rather reckless to stay in a position because of tax considerations as opposed to fundamental or technical reasons. 

Your sarcastic reference to markjbloggs position on being in cash _(So hope (or a wing and a prayer) is your guiding principal?) _is a bit silly and unpleasant. Any professional will echo his words on this point.


Bacchus
As Markjbloggs points out, he was the one who referred to 15 years. 

_my reading so far is that you may have made 40% at some stage over a carefully selected period of time_. 
TBH, I have no interest in what AAM readers believe.  I am in this game to make money rather than to delude myself that I'm some trading guru.  I'm not in the business of massaging my returns by cutting and pasting periods of trading activity. 

_Regarding short term positions, it is all about market timing and i actually find it very difficult if not impossible to do...
_You may find it difficult; it is far from impossible. Believe me. Market timing should not just be the preserve of active traders. Long term investors could do a lot better if they thought just a little more about the technical side of things. 

_you need to get some "info" before anybody else, and unless you have a presence on the floor, you get the info once it has been leaked and at the same time as the public Often too late..

_No, you don't need this info (besides, floor traders are very often fed ridiculous rumours rather than brilliant inside info).  You need to be patient and wait for the right opportunity to come along and strike when the risk:reward ratio is in your favour. About half the time, you'll get it wrong. But so what? That's where the old cliche about cutting losses and running winners comes in.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



charttrader said:


> You are wrong with regards to markjbloggs CAR. The link you provided suggest a CAR of 29%, which is very doable indeed.


Yes - my mistake. Having posted this earlier I really shouldn't have fallen into the same hole myself!


----------



## cik (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



Markjbloggs said:


> 1. My return is difficult to measure over 15 years, as I have taken money out of my account (to buy a house!). It is of the order of 5000%.
> 
> 6. I made an initial investment of $13k - never put anything else in.



Just so we are all on the same page...

If you leveraged the $13k to trade futures or a large amount of stocks and you made $1k that doesnt make a return of 7.6%, it makes are return of 1k/nominal amount traded...

still, in my experience, beating the market (FTSE/S&P whatever) isnt a really valuable benchmark, you just want to find the happiest place to put your money...

as for buying the trading system the OP mentioned, my suggestion is if you want to buy a trading system would be better off taking your money and throwing it at people in the street, at least you see exactly who its going to...


----------



## bacchus (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



Markjbloggs said:


> read more carefully - I made the claim that I beat the market over 15 years, Charttrader made the 40% claim.


 
You are right,  my mistake for having mixed up the 15 years and the 40%.



Markjbloggs said:


> Not sure who your diatribe is directed at, but I disagree with just about everything in your post.


 
Fair enough, that's your right. 
My post is not a diatribe by any means... i am just very dubious about the statements made so far by yourself and charttrader. That's my right.


As Charttrader states, there is always somebody selling and somebody buying, and this no matter what the price is and no matter what the market trend is. This is what i find facinating about the stock markets..
There is always something for somebody.


----------



## Markjbloggs (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

Bacchus,

don't get me wrong - I understand your scepticism.  I don't consider myself to be particularly smart, nor do I have a financial background that would give me an additional insight into stock markets mechanics.  Perhaps this is even an advantage, in so far as I am not burdened by having to do things by the book (I never read the book!).

What I do have is disciplined analysis techniques, plus a few tricks of the trade (eg cut your losses and let your winners run).  That's all.

I have never traded the Irish stock market, being put off by the high commissions and Stamp duty, not to mention the lack of liquidity and the cronyism.  Could I have achieved similar returns in Ireland - I seriously doubt it, so if you are measuring my performance by this yardstick, I can fully understand your scepticism.

M


----------



## walk2dewater (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

I personally know several individuals who have made 50%+ in the last 12mths.  One particular friend of mine has doubled his already substantial portfolio on the back of ONE Canadian junior miner.  The stock went up x12 in 2005/06.  He's now taking half his portfolio and buying a house outright.

The point is with the right accounts (unavailable in Ireland), capital, time and energy to devote and a healthy dollop of experience/knowledge it is well possible to make outstanding returns without taking on inordinate risk.  Hint: we're only a few years into a decades long bull market in natural resources


----------



## Markjbloggs (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



walk2dewater said:


> Hint: we're only a few years into a decades long bull market in natural resources


 Off - topic :  Not sure I necessarily agree with this - did you see what happened in Canada yesterday?


----------



## Hibernicatio (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



walk2dewater said:


> The point is with the right accounts (unavailable in Ireland),


  Why are these not available in Ireland?


----------



## kane3000 (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

Charttrader - why would you advise against dealing with zero commision brokers in the US? (Is it because they don't pay interest on your cash holdings?)

Cheers
Kane


----------



## demoivre (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

What I find odd about the detail in the op is that for a time frame of six weeks  you have got to be talking about trading as opposed to investing. The information contained in the op about " tips " suggests that the  trades are to the long side - limiting yourself to one directional trades is madness imo.  I would also question the wisdom of trading stocks, as an instrument, at all short term for a number of reasons such as liquidity, margin requirements, trading statements etc. The commissions  quoted are  very expensive relative to, futures for example, where today you can buy/sell 10 FTSE  future  lots ( value £616300 as I type ) for £12.80 each way, and more importantly  the initial margin is only about £14k - if you were to trade the "tipped " stocks as cfd's to the tune of £600k odd the cost to buy would be over £2k alone ( at .35% as stated in the op ) and generally margin requirements for individual stocks are less favourable than index futures . Currency markets have even greater liquidity and margin requirements as low as 1% and as with electronic futures you can go long or short with two clicks of your mouse and at minimal cost. Personally wouldn't touch the system under discussion.


----------



## walk2dewater (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



Markjbloggs said:


> Off - topic : Not sure I necessarily agree with this - did you see what happened in Canada yesterday?


 
yeah, exactly why I've stayed away from exposure to trusts.  Whether in Trust or Corporation form, several of these will be buys of the century when the dust settle.. cannot name individual cos. here...


----------



## walk2dewater (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



Hibernicatio said:


> Why are these not available in Ireland?


 
You tell me?  Im guessing because property is the No.1 go-to option when the Irish think of "investing" and that the vast majority of people here havent a clue how to build wealth in bonds or shares and/or manage that wealth with other instruments.  So, even if you could/wanted to invest this way, the financial infrastructure of a sufficient quality, scope and value in not available here.  E.g. Look at the features and prices of the brokerage accounts available in US, Canada, UK and Europe and compare to whats on offer in Ireland.

In short, small retail investors are not catered for here.


----------



## Hibernicatio (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



walk2dewater said:


> You tell me?  Im guessing because property is the No.1 go-to option when the Irish think of "investing" and that the vast majority of people here havent a clue how to build wealth in bonds or shares and/or manage that wealth with other instruments.  So, even if you could/wanted to invest this way, the financial infrastructure of a sufficient quality, scope and value in not available here.  E.g. Look at the features and prices of the brokerage accounts available in US, Canada, UK and Europe and compare to whats on offer in Ireland.
> 
> In short, small retail investors are not catered for here.



I want to start investing and I would like to find the easiest, cheapest and most informative online brokerages for equities and commodities.  Which online brokerages are the best and do you have to be a resident in the brokerage country?


----------



## walk2dewater (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



Hibernicatio said:


> I want to start investing and I would like to find the easiest, cheapest and most informative online brokerages for equities and commodities. Which online brokerages are the best and do you have to be a resident in the brokerage country?


 
Someone, somewhere on AAM posted a spreadsheet comparing all the available brokerage accounts to Irish residents (yes an Irish resident cannot open a US account etc, you usually have to be a tax resident). The best of the bunch was one based in Luxembourg that was a specific "international" or ex-pat brokerage. Cant name names but it's jointly owned by a major Belgian/Lux bank and a major Canadian bank. The fees, charges, and stamp duties etc not to mention the limited menu of things to actually invest in by the Irish houses were a joke.


----------



## charttrader (2 Nov 2006)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

Kane3000
Cost is the most important consideration re. choosing a broker but not quite the only one.   Speed of execution is important. Interest on cash can vary. Also, some exchanges or market makers will pay your broker for routing client orders to them (it's called payment for order flow and it will likely result in you getting a poorer price than you should have).

Besides, the choice is fantastic already in the US. With my broker (IB), a 1000 share purchase of IBM - 90,000 worth - would cost me a fiver. A 200 share purchase would cost me $1. That's as good as free to me. IB is also renowned for getting the best possible price available through its advanced order routing technology. The fact that professional traders would not consider a free trade outfit ahead of a firm like IB is indicative (I have no relationship whatsoever with IB, BTW).

The free trade idea was tried a few years ago but didn't work out. It's being tried again (zecco.com). Maybe it will work out great, but I would wait on this one. There's a good article on the SEC website on broker considderations. See

http://www.sec.gov/investor/pubs/tradexec.htm

Hibernicatio,
I think IB is by far the best but it's not suitable for someone just starting out. Don't gravitate to any broker for 'informative' reasons - you can get all the relevant info on the net. I would stay away from all Irish brokers - the charges are prohibitive (they're crap for a whole host of reasons, but I won't go on...). Look towards the US.


[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]

[/FONT]


----------



## successnow (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



Markjbloggs said:


> Bacchus,
> 
> read more carefully - I made the claim that I beat the market over 15 years, Charttrader made the 40% claim. Not sure who your diatribe is directed at, but I disagree with just about everything in your post.
> 
> ...


 
Markjbloggs I would be interested in any info you may have on how a beginner could get started in the market, course and other info etc.


----------



## Nermal (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*

So Markjbloggs thinks 40% p.a. is achievable and is has got 29% p.a. over 15 years. Charttrader thinks 29% p.a. is 'very doable' and looks for returns in excess of 40% p.a. (though he doesn't say over how long, or that that's what he actually got).

Break out the Excel here guys, I'm sceptical. Can we get a list of trades?


----------



## charttrader (19 Jul 2007)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Nermal, you're certainly not going to get a list from me.  I'm not selling a product, I don't need to justify anything.  My trading is my business.  I made a couple of statements of belief in this thread, that's all.  I also deliberately steered clear of mentioning any actual returns.  Even if I did post a list of trades, it would prove absolutely nothing anyway. 

I've stated numerous times in AAM that most traders lose money and that it's a zero sum game.    It's not as if I've been some apostle of short-term trading promising easy money.   It's my belief that most people who trade are very ignorant of the basics and would be better off in sticking their money into an index fund.  Myself, I lost money for years before I learned 'how to' trade.  Since then (five years or so), it's been a different story.  I'm saying no more on that score, except to say that I expect to continue to earn market-beating returns in the following years.[/FONT][/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Most of my posts are informative in nature - they deal with access to the cheapest/best  brokers, the BS claims of certain salesmen peddling their 'expertise', on-line sources of free info, best books, etc - in other words, the kind of info that would help people in their early years of trading/investing.  I'm not being pompous when I say that my AAM membership is for altruistic reasons – as a (very) short-term trader, AAM doesn't benefit me in any way.   
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## diarmuidc (23 Jul 2007)

*Re: Global Stock Market System?*



walk2dewater said:


> I personally know several individuals who have made 50%+ in the last 12mths.  One particular friend of mine has doubled his already substantial portfolio on the back of ONE Canadian junior miner.  The stock went up x12 in 2005/06.


And I can take my portfolio and put it on the black in the casino and double it too. What most people on AAM want to know about, is if he can do it year in year out for the next 30 years and how. If he can more power to him (and I am sure it's possible) however he is in a very small minotiry of investors.


----------



## gorman (23 Jul 2007)

Paid for GSMS to send me their package,the cost was £1295.00.The software was to arrive two days later, it never arrived until almost two weeks later.Alarm bells began to ring,I was supposed to receieve between 4-6 tips for the FTSE each Friday giving me the weekend to make my choice of this so-called inside information.The first 3 tips arrived on time but not the 4-6 promised,I 
gave them the benefit of the doubt.Week 2,3,4 I had to ask for my money back before the tips did arrive.I then rang the Boss explaining that they had not kept up their side of the agreement.At this point Robbie started to tell me how much he traded per anum,when I pointed out that this didnot impress me.He then told me that I was not getting any of my money back no matter how much they had lied to me,simply he didnot care.Needless to say I was not at all impressed with this company.
They must use at dartboard to pick their tips each week.I would recommend that if these people come near your door you should call the police.


----------



## Global stock (27 Jul 2007)

Hi we at Global Stock Market Systems totally refute these allegations and are currently seeking legal advice on this matter. We currently service 3000 clients and have no problem with any of them. What we promise we deliver. 
We feel this person has buyer remorse and we endeavoured to help him in every way possible. As promised we send our tips Friday evening when the markets closed we can’t be responsible for when clients open their emails. We offer a full free consultation and we don’t handle client’s money we are pleased to open up our business to any of our clients. We also offer a full 10 day money back guarantee at signing of order form.
We are 7 years in business and work closely with leading stock broking firms and banks in both the UK and Ireland.
We are an education and software business that teaches people how to trade and make returns on the stockmarkets. We can not be held responsible for people who are not willing to learn.
Again as I said we have 3000 happy clients.


----------



## gorman (17 Aug 2007)

I have never recieved any emails on Friday as GSMS imply,they handled my money also.In fact they sent me an email within 2 weeks with the same companies  enclosed, i would also love to know who these 3000 clients are. When i requested a back up visit from this shower they declined.As for seeking legal advice i can hardly type this reply i,m shaking that much with  fear.The next time Robbie the thief see,s the inside of a courtroom,he ,ll probably not come back out. 
P.S This company have to be prime for the Sunday World.


----------



## eoghanlk (19 Aug 2007)

I have to agree with Gorman. My parents were convinced to hand over a similar amount of cash hoping to learn more about the stockmarket. I was very skeptical because they are not very computer literate, don't have broadband and have dial up speeds too slow to open even hotmail. How they were going to benefit from weekly e-mails was beyond me! No of this stopped the salesman of course. To the company's credit once a refund was sought within the 10 day cooling off period they obliged


----------



## gorman (20 Aug 2007)

Didn,t recieve any tips by email Friday 17/07/2007,recieved 3 tips on Monday 20/07/2007,they were the exact same tips that I recieved 08/07/2007.
Strongly advise against giving any money to these con artist,s.


----------



## room305 (21 Aug 2007)

Sorry to hear about your experience with these scammers gorman, have you tried reporting your situation to any one of the numerous agencies with jurisdiction in this area?

I'm thinking letters to the National Consumer Agency, the Financial Regulator, Financial Services Ombudsman and your local TD would not be remiss even if the case does not fall under their specific individual remit.

EDIT: Just to add, it cannot be stressed enough that _no-one_ can claim to sell a successful stock-tipping service. If they were that successful they would simply execute the trades themselves rather than selling the service. Active fund managers from the very good to the very poor, have at the very least, some measure of accountability for their claims.


----------



## Scottie70 (2 Nov 2007)

Hi Badger I ahve actually worked for this Company in Scotland also trading as Learnaboutshares.com in the Uk


----------



## Firefly (6 Nov 2007)

Scottie70 said:


> Hi Badger I ahve actually worked for this Company in Scotland also trading as Learnaboutshares.com in the Uk


 
and....


----------



## The Fox (14 Nov 2007)

This company Global Stock Market Systems are no longer using that website or name.  Please note you can't reach their new company website from their old one [broken link removed].  You can now find them at [broken link removed] The product that was specifically designed for the Irish market is now available in Scotland.


----------

